# Possible refugium light at wal-mart



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

so i was at wal-mart today and found CFL bulbs 6500K, they come in packs of 3s and 6s, and cost about 3 bux a bulb if you do the math.

not a bad price for just growing chaeto?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, I use a Philips daylight CFL bulb, they all run at 6500K. I used a 60 watt equivalent from home depot until I found 100 watt equivalents at Supreme Electric. Cheap bulb that does the job. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

this one is by General Electric.

should my other lights fail, this is definitely the route im going


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Crappy tire Fixture 2 X48" = 22$

sylvania 65K bulbs = 6$

With this set up Ive grown 2 Basketballs of chaetomorpha in 8 months.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I've used Dollarama coil fluorescents for refugium lighting with good success.
I just put them in a reptile clamp lamp or 10$ Home Depot silver clamp lamp.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

These are for sale at Home Depot too, but has anyone tried the screw-in LED lights? Would they give that shimmer effect?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

All LEDs do this. it's because the light comes from a single point, rather than diffused within a bulb, such as fluorescent tubes or frosted screw in bulbs.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Will Hayward said:


> All LEDs do this. it's because the light comes from a single point, rather than diffused within a bulb, such as fluorescent tubes or frosted screw in bulbs.


I believe they are still diffused inside the bulb.
They are shaped like an incandescent bulb, but have LEDs inside


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ah, well then you can figure out the answer is No then.

HD sells PAR30/38 bulbs though.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

thats a first for me.... SOmeone who wants a shimmer in their fuge .


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I've seen some pretty awesome "display refugiums"...



Chromey said:


> thats a first for me.... SOmeone who wants a shimmer in their fuge .


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Im not bashing At all, We all spend spend stupid Money on or DT, Why shouldnt our fuges looks good too.

You dont go to a store And buy a nice pair of pants, And not have a Nice shirt to go with it.

Im 100% for the Show fuges.


----------

